# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  The harder they come staring Jimmy Cliff The best Ja movie ever!

## captaind

The scene in the recording studio (30:34) is Toots and the Maytells singing "Sweet and Dandy" which was a huge hit.

The music alone is worth the time. The story is very real......about the music business in the 60s

----------


## johng

I mon Jimmy

----------


## captaind

Johng,

What a great picture of you with Jimmy.......

Respect

Cap

----------


## johng

Thanks Cap, Appreciate the compliment. I first met Jimmy on a flight from NYC to MoBay in 1980. He was dressed in all military green, todays version of camo, and a black tam. Ran into him over the years. I believe he is from the MoBay area. Very nice man!!

Respect

John

----------


## johng

Cap,

You are right "The Harder They Come" is a classic and the soundtrack is the best of the best!!! It really was about life in Jamaica out in the open. I know that Perry Henzell's follow up "No Place Like Home" was filmed in part in Negril and Countryman was in the cast. Were you around when they filmed in Negril?

John

----------


## captaind

> Cap,
> 
> You are right "The Harder They Come" is a classic and the soundtrack is the best of the best!!! It really was about life in Jamaica out in the open. I know that Perry Henzell's follow up "No Place Like Home" was filmed in part in Negril and Countryman was in the cast. Were you around when they filmed in Negril?
> 
> John


By 1975 I was living in Spring Garden full time. I only slept in Negril for three visits. Last two times at Miss Gloria's ..........first time in Elvira's house (Our Pastime) . She was not there and Nard Weary was the house guy.......... A cousin of one of my crew on the ship

I'm not really that familiar with Negril. ........Miss Gloria's, The Reynolds , Cosmo Brown. The Donaldsons, Eleanor and Hans and  few of the beach families. Never got to the cliffs much at all

That doesn't count the 129 nights starting in 2010 I stayed at Sea Star while I was re building


'member say I was foreign for 24 years

Cap

----------


## FarOutWestEnder

johng - I was in Negril when they were filming "No Place Like Home" -- they all of the cast hung out where you might know of as 'Hungry Lion' but it was cottages in those times run by Bertram and GreerAnne.  A portion of the film was done at Awee Maway Village, which turned into Pickled Parrot.  They did hire some locals, mainly the ones I noticed were some of the Rasta's who used to live across from Ten Sing Pen, I think where Sharky's is now.  
CapD - I used to be at Elvira's house quite often and knew Nard very well. Have you kept in touch with him? You might find this book very interesting:  "38 Years a Fugitive" by E.D. Paull, the first third of the book focuses on the guys experiences in Vietnam with the later 2/3rd of the book about Negril in the 1970's and 80's a portion of the book takes place at Our Past Time. I almost fell out of my chair when the author had a picture of himself in the middle of the book.  He was the guy who was my neighbor on and off when he stayed across from Whoopies Park and also stayed at Our Past Time for months at a time (when Ruthie and Hayden stayed there).  Elvira was a hoot - most of the times off-island but perpetually there on and off.

----------


## rjonsun

Jim and I were there too during the filming and they had us sitting on a stone wall somewhere on the west end.  They needed a couple of hippies for a drive by scene.  I'm sure we ended up on the cutting room floor.  Got a ride back to town with the star.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## johng

rjohnsun, I was there too. A friend of mine was the still photographer and I still keep in touch with her. Susan O'Meara, the female lead passed away a year or so ago to cancer. I understand that Countryman has also passed. I had heard that "No Place Like Home" has been remastered and was to be released this past August but I have been unable to find it anywhere. Below is the trailer which is pretty cool. Many of the cast from "The Harder They Come" are in "No Place Like Home".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7B4JPdGJ58

----------


## captaind

Jeez...... I started an "old geezers" thread......... We know everything that didn't used to be there.........


Geezers rule!!!!!


Cap

----------


## captaind

Hey ya'll...

We can hang out here


Cap

----------


## jomo

you old timers rock!! keep teaching please,,

----------


## FarOutWestEnder

yeah Countryman died about ten years or more ago from lung cancer, I watched the trailer and didn't see any of the scenes from Negril, I did see they had Strawberry Fields in there (over by Robin's Bay) NOT Chris Blackwell's Strawberry Fields in IrishTown.  rjronsun ? are you possibly the Bob (from Philly) who was friends with the dreads Ival, Clifton, Everall across from Ten Sing Pen?  And had a girlfriend named Gail who owned property in Mount Zion over by Falmouth?  Some other guy, I think his name is Barry, wants to have a 1974 Negril people reunion.  ha ha... honestly.

----------


## rjonsun

Far Out....nah, a different Bob from the Philly area.  Jim and I spent all our time up in Red Ground at Porters Cottage and a few other little guest homes.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Marblehead

I must admit that "Don't Look Now" with Donald Sutherland and Julie Christie is still my all time favorite movie, but my favorite line comes in "The Harder They Come" when the junkyard owner tries to claim ownership of the salvaged parts bike. 

The knife slashing with each syllable, "Don't f**k with me!"

----------


## captaind

> Some other guy, I think his name is Barry, wants to have a 1974 Negril people reunion.  ha ha... honestly.


I'll host the get together at Zion Hill. 

Cap

----------


## captaind

So...?

You all wan to this?

----------


## original spanky

where was the harder they come filmed?

----------


## Sam I Am

Man I spent about 15 minutes trying to find anything online about "No Place Like Home"... I would love to watch it!  Smile Orange and The Harder They come are my favorites.

----------

